# Mobile contract slavery ends October, anyone in the same boat? wat u gettin.



## Greebozz (Sep 26, 2011)

phone contract ends October have got a wildfire, I need 900 minutes.  looking for some ideas, wondering what people are doing.  anyone waiting  phones to be released Samsung R etc?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got an HTC Desire running out this Oct.

tbh, I'm not sure I can be arsed to change. I've been resoundingly unimpressed with Android; and have an iPod that does everything I'd want an iPhone to do, with the exception of the one or two things which my Desire is capable of covering. And only very, very rarely use my mobile anyway. So amn't sure a change of handset is worth the bother.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm out of contract in 2 weeks, but I haven't started looking yet so I'll be following this thread. I've got an iphone 3GS at the moment, but I'm not sure I want another iphone. I want a greater degree of flexibility than having to use itunes and a single PC for my music.


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 29, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I've got an HTC Desire running out this Oct.
> 
> tbh, I'm not sure I can be arsed to change. I've been resoundingly unimpressed with Android; and have an iPod that does everything I'd want an iPhone to do, with the exception of the one or two things which my Desire is capable of covering. And only very, very rarely use my mobile anyway. So amn't sure a change of handset is worth the bother.



What don't you like about Android? Rooting your phone will breath new life into it. Maybe you should play around with it. You can make the phone feel new again.


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 29, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm out of contract in 2 weeks, but I haven't started looking yet so I'll be following this thread. I've got an iphone 3GS at the moment, but I'm not sure I want another iphone. I want a greater degree of flexibility than having to use itunes and a single PC for my music.



Android gives you more freedom. Sure iPhone has more apps and support. However, Android is catching up fast. Very fast.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Sure iPhone has more apps and support.


The total of Android apps are set to pass iPhone apps any time now.

I'd recommend buying the handset and scooping a giffgaff deal to anyone hitting the end of their contract.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> What don't you like about Android? Rooting your phone will breath new life into it. Maybe you should play around with it. You can make the phone feel new again.


Yeah.

You know those discussions it's probably not worth going into?

It's great that you're a fan of Android, Chris. More power to you, long may it continue. My experience - internet aside - has been one of dismal, burgeoning, and progressive disappointment. tbh, I have pretty much zero interest in rooting; which might not be entirely unrelated to that previous sentence.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah.
> 
> You know those discussions it's probably not worth going into?


Then why flame the flames?


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 30, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm interested 

I know nowt about Andriod and it's something I need to start looking into. However if it's massively difficult and means I have to spend hours reprogramming and setting up a phone my interest will diminish rapidly.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Then why flame the flames?


Semi-passive semi-reticent half-disinterest, though I'm still kinda aware that I do have an upgrade coming.

And I've got one of the things that's - for the mo - unavoidable, for phone-related uses.


N1 Buoy said:


> I'm interested
> 
> I know nowt about Andriod and it's something I need to start looking into. However if it's massively difficult and means I have to spend hours reprogramming and setting up a phone my interest will diminish rapidly.


You really, really won't.

Unless something really weird is going on, it'll come as a fully, 100% functional, fully friendly phone.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Then why flame the flames?


Oh. Unless you meant the 'why post a second time.' In which case, 'because Chris had posted a suggestion / question.' Anything that followed the 'not worth getting into' was one helluva long way from flaming! And in direct answer to Chris, and is quite a bit shorter than the original post, which moved to being an 'actually, the fine details aren't relevant here' post


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Two replies to one five word post! I deserve a prize for that, surely!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Two replies to one five word post! I deserve a prize for that, surely!


I've got a keenly-guarded reputation for verbosity; don't worry, ed, you're nothing special


----------



## Mapped (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh. Unless you meant the 'why post a second time.' In which case, 'because Chris had posted a suggestion / question.' Anything that followed the 'not worth getting into' was one helluva long way from flaming!



All I meant was that I'm curious as to what's involved in "Rooting your phone" and what benefits it would bring someone


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> All I meant was that I'm curious as to what's involved in "Rooting your phone" and what benefits it would bring someone


Yeah, sorry, that post you quoted was in response to editor 

Wiki has a very vague article on rooting, but I've pottered over to other sites in its references before:

http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/0...top-5-benefits-of-rooting-your-android-phone/

Someone else might have a far fuller explanation, or link to a better page, though


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Then why flame the flames?


fan the flames?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

I am at the end of my contract too.  There aren't any phones that I am too fussed about. My Desire doesn't struggle with anything I throw at it.

I am going to move to giffgaff. T-Mobile have called me 5 times now about cancelling my contract (been with them 10 year). Each time a person claims to be from "head office" and offers me a deal that isn't as good as giffgaff. I had one girl seeming like she was interested in switching to them her self!


----------



## Mapped (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah, sorry, that post you quoted was in response to editor



Whoops! Sorry   My excuse is last night's coffee induced insomnia meant I had 3 hours sleep. I'm a disaster today. Thanks for the link though


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

My contract is up, but I'm waiting for the new Blackberry Curve 9360 to come out on Orange. I don't like touchscreens and like the form factor, so I'm moving from Android to Blackberry (the opposite direction to everyone else it seems )


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> My contract is up, but I'm waiting for the new Blackberry Curve 9360 to come out on Orange. I don't like touchscreens and like the form factor, so I'm moving from Android to Blackberry (the opposite direction to everyone else it seems )








Are you sure that's wise?

There's plenty of QWERTY Android handsets, btw.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fan the flames?


I prefer the notion of flames being flamed, myself.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Are you sure that's wise?
> 
> There's plenty of QWERTY Android handsets, btw.



I really like the form-factor, what can I say. I just don't need a big touch screen phone anymore.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

No good?
http://www.gsmarena.com/orange_to_launch_qwerty_android_phone_in_the_uk-news-2768.php





http://www.coolsmartphone.com/2011/07/11/lg-optimus-pro-c660-uncovered/


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

What would be the advantages of android over blackberry, then? Speaking as someone who's never encountered a Blackberry.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmm, that sort of looks ok, but i have my heart set on this


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

Get it, then, and love it!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

I quite like Blackberry phones. They remind me of my Treo.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> What would be the advantages of android over blackberry, then? Speaking as someone who's never encountered a Blackberry.


Zillions more games/apps/utilities, in a nutshell.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Get it, then, and love it!



I will, mind is made up. Just waiting for Ornage to get their arses in gear and release it!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Zillions more games/apps/utilities, in a nutshell.


Sounds like I should explore Blackberry, then!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Sounds like I should explore Blackberry, then!


Only if you like zillions less apps/games/utilities.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Only if you like zillions less apps/games/utilities.


Yeah. Not sure I'm after those in a phone. Not whilst I've got an iPod, at least. Been there. Tried that. May be well up for trying a new platform instead 

e2a: though losing a wifi hotspot would be a pain in the arse


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah. Not sure I'm after those in a phone. Been there. Tried that. May be well up for trying a new platform instead


Blackberrys are great for texting fiends.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Blackberrys are great for texting fiends.


That's kinda what I was thinking, tbh. The Desire's touchscreen is massively, massively, indescribably better than my Samsung Pixon; but I was still far, far faster using an old-style 12-button predictive.

Unless I get an iPhone (which isn't too likely as it isn't too necessary) then all I'd really be using it for is emails / texts / phone calls. And wifi hotspot - which is where my sole concern would lie...


----------



## Mapped (Sep 30, 2011)

What are the good Android phones right now then?

I need to go to a shop and have a play with one, but from the specs I like the look of the HTC Sensation or the Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SII is teh king of all it surveys.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks as though it has 16gb built in and room for an SD card. Is this right? Storage is important to me, the more the better


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> It looks as though it has 16gb built in and room for an SD card. Is this right? Storage is important to me, the more the better


Yep, 16/32GB built in, with support for 32GB microSD cards.

It seems that you can get monster 64GB cards to work with it too (up to 96GB memory! On a phone!)






http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1038039&page=6


----------



## Mapped (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh yes, this sounds good 

I'm nearly sold. I know that there's facebook and twitter apps, Angry Birds and tonnes of other stuff I use daily; but are there good apps that support podcast subscriptions and something like the tapatalk app I use for places like this?

Also what's the actual phone like. My iPhone is rubbish for calls, the signal drops out all over the place.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm nearly sold. I know that there's facebook and twitter apps, Angry Birds and tonnes of other stuff I use daily; but are there good apps that support podcast subscriptions and something like the tapatalk app I use for places like this?
> 
> Also what's the actual phone like. My iPhone is rubbish for calls, the signal drops out all over the place.


My S2 is definitely better than my iPhone 3GS was for calls. There's tons of apps every bit as good as what you'd find on the iPhone for Twitter/Facebook etc - in fact, my fave Tweetdeck is better on Android because it supports widgets.

Tapatalk is available on Android and there's a very wide range of podcast apps, some free, some paid. This is supposed to be one of the best ones:
https://market.android.com/details?id=au.com.shiftyjelly.pocketcasts&feature=top-paid


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Oh yes, this sounds good
> 
> I'm nearly sold. I know that there's facebook and twitter apps, Angry Birds and tonnes of other stuff I use daily; but are there good apps that support podcast subscriptions and something like the tapatalk app I use for places like this?
> 
> Also what's the actual phone like. My iPhone is rubbish for calls, the signal drops out all over the place.


Do you have any chance / opportunity to play around with an Android phone before getting one?

Yes, technically, there are lots of apps that perform quite similar functions to apps that're available on iPhones. But, uh, IME there's one helluva gap in implementation.

If you're after purely technical / interface apps - twitter, fb, photobucket, GPS, etc - then you'll almost certainly be 100% fine. If you're after anything with a bit of polish and vim (and certainly if you've got even a sniff of interest in games) uh... yeah. I'd check it out first. Maybe things've moved on in the last 6 months, that said (which was when I finally gave up on Android marketplace for good).

Might also be worth checking with your bank for foreign exchange charges, if you ever pay for apps. I only realised after a year that Natwest were tagging a £1.49 'foreign currency' charge onto every app that was priced in Euros / US Dollars. Which - IIRC - had cost me somewhere between £35 and £50 by that point. With the Natwest surplus often being more than the price of the app itself.

e2a: witness Star Traders Elite, currently pulling 4.5 out of a potential maximum of 5 stars.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Never ever had a surplus bank charge on any app I've ever bought and and when it comes to 'implementation,' Android's far more integrated when it comes to sharing content via Facebook, Twitter etc.

Not sure where this lack of polish is coming from either, tbh, unless you want every app smothered in poimtless eye candy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd suggest anyone wanting a new phone go try the latest crop out and see what you feel works for you, I know someone who just got a S2, loves the speed and camera etc but found some of the apps implementation to be poor compared to other phones...


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd suggest anyone wanting a new phone go try the latest crop out and see what you feel works for you, I know someone who just got a S2, loves the speed and camera etc but found some of the apps implementation to be poor compared to other phones...


Which apps, specifically? I've owned both an iPhone and the S2 and really aren't seeing any major 'implementation' failings in the Android apps I use.

Perhaps I should list all the apps I use and perhaps could people could point out their supposed failings because I can't find any.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Never ever had a surplus bank charge on any app I've ever bought and and when it comes to 'implementation,' Android's far more integrated when it comes to sharing content via Facebook, Twitter etc.
> 
> Not sure where this lack of polish is coming from either, tbh, unless you want every app smothered in poimtless eye candy.


Yeah, hence it being worth checking wrt bank charges / foreign exchange. Apple - obv - make that impossible regardless, as everything's charged in GBP. That - clearly - isn't the case with Android, even if it is rare. I have a mainstream / graduate Natwest current account, fwiw.

I also consistently got the impression that apps were falling short, and I guessed that was related ot the difficulties of implementation across platforms. As well as a (relative) lack of developer interest / investment. Controls regularly didn't work on assorted games (e.g., Gun Bros - one of the few apps that seemed to be quite well polished and implemented, apart from the fact that the controls didn't work!). tbh, I kinda struggle to remember the rest of the difficulties; they were so engrained in my experience of pretty much every game I bought - and the graphics and gameplay so routinely, shockingly, jaw-droppingly piss-poor - that it was more of a process of slowly having any enthusiasm chiseled away rather than any one, groundbreakingly awful experience. Every time I bought something that I had high hopes for, it turned out to be an utter joke of a stinker that wouldn't get anything like the same ratings on Apple's App Store.

Though yeah - that is, admittedly, more related to gaming. Apart from that, I only ever really used the phone for internet, SMS and mail. And sporadic photobucket / fb. All of which it was perfectly ok for.

And the technical / functional / interface apps, like fb / mail / photobucket / GPS / google maps; they've always worked ok.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> And the technical / functional / interface apps, like fb / mail / photobucket / GPS / google maps; they've always worked ok.


They're often better on Android than on the iPhone actually. GMaps certainly is, and you don't have to suffer Apple's clunky way of uploading images to Facebook either.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 1, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Do you have any chance / opportunity to play around with an Android phone before getting one?



Yes. I've played with a colleagues HTC and it was a decent enough experience. I'm going to pop to the shops later to get a feel for this Samsung



mrs quoad said:


> If you're after purely technical / interface apps - twitter, fb, photobucket, GPS, etc - then you'll almost certainly be 100% fine. If you're after anything with a bit of polish and vim (and certainly if you've got even a sniff of interest in games)



I've not got a massive interest in games. The only ones I play regularly are Angry Birds and tonnes of Suduko on my journey to work. Technical apps like the stuff you mentioned are more important to me.  Something I'm also considering is use for stuff in my Masters course. We've been learning to program little PC apps for geographic functions and obviously that sort of thing lends itself quite well to mobile. From what I can see Android provides more flexibility and less hoops to jump through (app store) in order to muck about with ideas.  This is a little way off, but it would be good to have the option available.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 1, 2011)

editor said:


> They're often better on Android than on the iPhone actually. GMaps certainly is, and you don't have to suffer Apple's clunky way of uploading images to Facebook either.



The facebook thing really annoys me. On recent experience I've about a 50% chance of the photo actually uploading. It's pants


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> From what I can see Android provides more flexibility and less hoops to jump through (app store) in order to muck about with ideas.


And some! You don't even have to get apps into the Android Market to legally distribute them - you can sell them from your own site, if you wish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Which apps, specifically? I've owned both an iPhone and the S2 and really aren't seeing any major 'implementation' failings in the Android apps I use.
> 
> Perhaps I should list all the apps I use and perhaps could people could point out their supposed failings because I can't find any.



Lol you owned a 3GS for a few months a couple years ago -things have moved on - and your rabid anti Apple bias means your opinion lacks credibility!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 1, 2011)

Picked up an S2 this afternoon and cut my mobile bill by 1/3  Just starting to set it up and I'll delve into the apps thread tomorrow.

Apple don't make it easy to leave do they? I would have thought an 'export contacts to sim' function would be pretty much standard on any phone


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Picked up an S2 this afternoon and cut my mobile bill by 1/3  Just starting to set it up and I'll delve into the apps thread tomorrow.


Post up the kind of apps you're looking for and I'll be happy to list my recommendations.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Picked up an S2 this afternoon and cut my mobile bill by 1/3  Just starting to set it up and I'll delve into the apps thread tomorrow.
> 
> Apple don't make it easy to leave do they? I would have thought an 'export contacts to sim' function would be pretty much standard on any phone



They don't that's why I double back up to my gmail account.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 2, 2011)

My contacts appeared on my phone as if by magic when I was in the pub. It's either through a Facebook or Gmail sync I think. The S2 passed the drunken user test on it's first attempt last night 



editor said:


> Post up the kind of apps you're looking for and I'll be happy to list my recommendations.



Thanks ed. Very kind 

I've replaced like for like a load of apps that I used on my iPhone and I've only spent £1.99 so far! Most stuff seems to be free. I can see what Kid_Eternity means about implementation on some apps though. The tapatalk app for these very boards is much better on the iPhone. It gives you a dashboard with alerts, whereas the Android one doesn't (yet?).

Stuff I've already installed:

Facebook - I'm using the official app (better in some was to iphone, I'm having a bit of trouble with notifications though, I think it's because I'm too used to the way iPhone does stuff)
Twitter - Again using the official app. Anything better?
Forums - Tapatalk. Any other decent free options?
SMS - I'm using Chomp at the mo. I'm definitely not sold on this one. Functionally OK, looks a bit shit though
Email - gmail app seems to do the job for me
Iplayer - Using the BBC app, it's pretty good. Any other TV apps?
Youtube remote - This is very cool! right up my street
Grauniad - I got both the proper app (free!) and the Guardian Anywhere, which is very useful for tube users
Podcasts - Using Beyond pod and set up my rss feeds. I prefer this to itunes podcast subscriptions having to be downloaded onto your PC
Internet Radio - I've got tunein (Free!)

Stuff I haven't started looking for yet:

Video calls - Hate them myself, but my family seem to love them
I need a decent media player app that can handle loads of different formats of audio and video. Or separate audio and video.
London Stuff - Tubes, buses, news, entertainment, bars etc. etc.
Rail timetable app
Camera/Video - Might stick with S2's apps unless there's anything better?
Photo editing
Anything to rip vids off the net and save on your phone?
Geographic apps - Any cool geographic or AR stuff you've come across. I realise this is a bit novelty to some people, but GIS is my study area so I'm interested in what you can do, can be done. I have Layar already
Calendar/organiser
Wifi network finder - this was the only fail when drunk last night!
Pimping - I need to customise!
There's probably a whole world of torrents and usenet apps I need to delve into

That's all I can think of for now, there will probably be more at some point, please feel free to mention any other general cool stuff as I'm still a bit clueless and getting used to the whole thing.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 2, 2011)

I realize I've hijacked this thread, so apologies Greebozz!. But I have another question.

What's the best thing to do with an unlocked iPhone? I want to give it to MrsN1, but she's strictly PAYG. Are there any decent PAYG sim only deals where you don't get stung for massive data charges?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 2, 2011)

Also any recommendations for cases/protection? I can see myself doing some damage to this phone, the back feels fairly flimsy. I'm considering this at the moment http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057G0T...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B0057G0T6W


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

I use this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=12JY1VJZZP1Q9XSJ2ZRM


----------



## Mapped (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, that's saved me a few bob


----------



## kazza007 (Oct 2, 2011)

My 18month contract with o2 on the 3gs ran out a few months ago, and have been on a rolling monthly thing.  No real problems with the 3gs apart from it likes to turn it self off sometimes (updated it, but no luck), also the volume switch (and another switch) popped out, so was a tad shoddy.

Awaiting the new iphone release and seeing what that offers.

Don't do 24months myself.  And not really sure how many contracts work.

Would I be shooting myself in the foot signing up to apple for another 1.5-2years, given the pace of change of android I read about here?
With any handset, is it preferable to buy it outright and insure it..and if so, would I not have to pay extra monthly still for whatever minutes/texts I get, so making it more expensive?
Does orange have the widest network coverage still, better than o2?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

editor said:


> The total of Android apps are set to pass iPhone apps any time now.
> 
> I'd recommend buying the handset and scooping a giffgaff deal to anyone hitting the end of their contract.



The only reason I didn't do giff gaff is because I told orange that that it what I was going to do so they offered me a deal for half the price and I didn't have to deorangeify my phone at the cost of £30 quids.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I realize I've hijacked this thread, so apologies Greebozz!. But I have another question.
> 
> What's the best thing to do with an unlocked iPhone? I want to give it to MrsN1, but she's strictly PAYG. Are there any decent PAYG sim only deals where you don't get stung for massive data charges?


I'm on an O2 sim only that I put £10 a month on. It gives me 500 free texts and 500gb free data a month.  I've never used more that 200gb in a month.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm on an O2 sim only that I put £10 a month on. It gives me 500 free texts and 500gb free data a month. I've never used more that 200gb in a month.


500*MB* surely?!

People are using more and more data these days - 500MB is nowhere near enough for me.


> The UK’s Three network have announced that they will be offering unlimited data allowance packages for all new and exisiting contract smartphone customers in the shape of a £3 per month add-on.
> 
> Now, before you think, “I have no need for such a generous data allowance,” think again: according to research by Three on their own network, the amount of data wolfed down by the average iPhone 4 user has rocketed, rising from 488MBs a month in February to a bandwidth-bustin’ 1.2GBs in August.
> http://www.wirefresh.com/three-network-invites-you-to-gorge-yourself-of-unlimited-data/


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2011)

editor said:


> 500*MB* surely?!


Oh yeah. Probably.  Doh !  I still dont ever get close to using it all. And I'm using it a lot.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 2, 2011)

editor said:


> 500*MB* surely?!
> 
> People are using more and more data these days - 500MB is nowhere near enough for me.



My new plan is 500mb a month. I reckon I'll be OK though I have wifi at home and everywhere at work and my commute is mostly underground.

I chose 500mb a month as I looked at my 3GS and In total I used 8.2gb in 22 months, so an average of 373mb a month. I can't break this barrier though as it's 60p per mb after 500mb


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll be buying a new phone in the next month or so. I've been out of contract for a year now, and that's how I'd like to stay. GiffGaff's £10 goodybag is more than sufficient for my needs, and means I don't have to worry about data consumption. Chances are that I'll be getting the Nexus Prime/Galaxy Nexus if it's as good as anticipated, or maybe even a Samsung Galaxy SII if the sim free price drops to an attractive level. I haven't ruled out the new iPhone, always worth keeping an open mind.


----------

